# Lost GPS



## CJA (Sep 13, 2013)

I imported photos into Lightroom 5 that have embedded GPS locations. When they were imported the map module found the locations and worked fine. I opened Lightroom today and all my GPS reading are gone from Lightroom but are still in the EXIF on the original file. Does anyone have an idea as to what happen? Thanks


----------



## CJA (Sep 14, 2013)

Today I imported new photos with embedded GPS and still nothing.
Any ideas anyone
Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 14, 2013)

A couple of questions:

1. How is the GPS data getting embedded into your files?

2. Do you apply a Metadata preset during Import? Such a preset could, in certain circumstances, wipe any existing GPS data.


----------



## CJA (Sep 14, 2013)

i have a Canon EP-G2 gps connected to my Canon 7D. The GPS gets embedded directly into the eifx. I first load my files onto my external drive then load them into Lightroom by add. As stated this morning I went out and took some two by nothing photos with the gps connected. I downloaded them onto my my external drive checked that they had GPS readings (They did) then brought them into lightroom by ADD. Still no GPS.

Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 14, 2013)

I've got the same EP-G2 unit, though in my case it's usually attached to my 5D3 (doesn't need the connecting cable). I'll try a test tomorrow using my 7D to see what happens.

But did you use a metadata preset during import?


----------



## CJA (Sep 14, 2013)

No. I just pressed the import button. The strangest this is, I was getting the gps into Lightroom but then it all disappeared. It was working fine. I do not know if I messed things up when I exported (Attempted to save) a file or what. I have even wiped out the catalog and and re-downloaded the files and still nothing.
Thanks for all your help.
PS. Pardon my ignorance I'm a *very* beginner in Lightroom.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 15, 2013)

OK, tested out the 7D/GP-E2 combination, and encountered no problems, i.e. the GPS data happily imported into Lightroom.

So, I'm wondering if you import directly from your camera/card into Lightroom, or do you import via some other software such as Photo Mechanic? I'm just trying to establish if there's something in your workflow that is causing this. If not, it would probably be helpful if you could upload one of your SOOC images (i.e. using something like Dropbox or Yousendit) so that we could try to figure out the cause.


----------



## CJA (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Jim
First off I want to thank you for all your help.
I have been looking for help with this problem and it appears it happens very often.
Which would you prefer Dropbox or Yousendit, and how do you use it?
Chester


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 15, 2013)

Whichever is easier for you....Dropbox probably if you have an account, otherwise suggest Yousendit.


----------



## CJA (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi Jim
How do I get the file to you in dropbox?


----------



## Roelof Moorlag (Sep 15, 2013)

1. Put the photo in your public folder in dropbox
2. Right-click this image and copy the public link
3. past this link into a e-mail


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Jim
Called Adobe tech today. The so called tech (India) was attempting to help me by reading from a book. I have to give him credit he stayed with me for about 45 minutes until I had enough and ended todays support.
I'm still looking for an answer. This is a real head scratcher.
Chester


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

Did you try uploading a sample file? I agree it's a head-scratcher, but would like to see one of your files to try it on my system, and if that doesn't work I'll be able compare it to one of mine to attempt to discover what's different.

You say you checked the Exif data after you uploaded the file to your hard drive prior to importing.....how did you do the upload (i.e. Finder, or something else?), and what software did you use to check the Exif?


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

View attachment 3943 Hi Jim
He is a copy of my EXIF. This whole thing is as stated a real head scratcher. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the program twice and still no gps entry. As you can see the the reading is there but not being picked up by Lightroom. I am going out today take a few pictures and download them threw Lightroom and see what happens.
Thanks
Chester


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Again
I was just thinking. Do you know a way of totally resetting Lightroom to Adobes factory defaults? What I'm saying like on the 7D there is an option to totally reset the camera.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

Chester, you can try resetting the Lightroom Preferences file. Instructions can be found using this link.

But unless I can examine one of the affected files, and you answer my questions, I'm really not sure how to help.


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Jim
Thanks for your patients. 
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21111236/2013-06-28-0536.CR2
I hope that works. I just take pictures for myself and of my grand children. When I give the pictures to my daughters I just take the Jpegs and burn them to a cd. I am not familiar with dropbox and yousendit and stuff like that.
So once again thanks for your patients and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

Coney Island, huh?

As you can guess, the GPS data came into my catalog with no problem, so if you're not getting it into your catalog I would suggest you go ahead and do that Preferences file reset, then try a fresh import of a new file.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

Boy that first hill is a goody. Took my ten year old grand daughter on it for the first time this summer she loved it.
Back to me. 
It's now semi fixed. I reset the preferences and the pictures I imported through Lightroom showed up on GPS. I then imported a folder from my external drive with pictures with GPS and the GPS did not show?
Now we have a semi head scratcher


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

OK, could you upload just one of the pictures in that last external drive folder?


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21111236/IMG_0003.CR2
Willamsberg Bridge roadway and bike path. Lower east side of Manhattan, NY


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21111236/IMG_0003.CR2
This is from this morning. This I downloaded from the CF card though a card reader and through Lightroom.
This is the Willamsburg Bridge heading to Brooklyn taken from the lower east side of Manhattan.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

Again, no problem....but I thought your new imports were now fine. What I wanted to see was an image from the folder on the external drive which you said Lightroom didn't pick up the GPS data.


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/21111236/2013-08-04-0032.CR2. From External Drive. 
I want to load a few pictures on to my CF card and import them through the card reader and see what happens.
Full WillY-B Bridge


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

I loaded some Coney Island pictures onto the CF card >Imported into Lightroom through card reader and the GPS is there.
When I import from External drive no GPS??????


----------



## CJA (Sep 13, 2013)

I imported photos into Lightroom 5 that have embedded GPS locations. When they were imported the map module found the locations and worked fine. I opened Lightroom today and all my GPS reading are gone from Lightroom but are still in the EXIF on the original file. Does anyone have an idea as to what happen? Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks, but again the GPS data is there when I import it. I really don't understand this at all, I'm afraid. Can you just check in the folder on the external drive to see if there are associated XMP sidecar files, i.e. alongside the file "2013-08-04-0032.CR2" is there also a file called "2013-08-04-0032.XMP"?


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes there is


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

OK, we might be getting somewhere at last. Were these files on the external drive previously imported into Lightroom? And do you have "Automatically write changes into XMP" enabled on the Metadata Tab of the Catalog Settings menu?

When you imported that file into Lightroom, it would read the metadata from the existing XMP sidecar file, and if that sidecar files doesn't have the GPS data that would explain why it's not there when you import it. However, the data IS in the CR2 file, so when you copied that CR2 only back to a CF card and tried to import it from the card reader, bingo the GPS data is then read.

Now I don't know why the XMP sidecar files don't have the GPS data, but I don't know how they were created either. You could simply delete the XMP sidecars prior to importing from the external drive, but as I don't know how they were created I don't know if deleting them would be safe or not.


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going to delete a XMP file and import the CR2 and see what happens.


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

Jim That did it.
Way to go. I delete the XMP file and reimported the folder and it worked fine.
You are a genius. 
Thanks for all your help
Chester


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

I expect it'll work fine.....the issue then becomes a question of what created the XMP files, and why the GPS data isn't in there.


----------



## CJA (Sep 17, 2013)

I just imported a full folder from the external and everything worked fine.
I want to thank you for all your patients and understanding and sticking with me as I was driving you nuts.
I am now going to start reloading the catalog.
Once again I can not thank you enough.
If your ever in NYC let me know and we will go on the Cyclone together* MY TREAT.
*or if your ever over here get a hold of me and I will show you around.
Once again Thank You. Even Adobe support could not fix this problem.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Sep 17, 2013)

My pleasure, but I think I'll have to pass on the Cyclone!!!


----------



## Gothmoth (Sep 17, 2013)

what about the new licensing by google?

i hear for some regions the map features are crippled?

that is why you are asked for your region when you install LR 5.2.


----------

